# Visa Question in Chennai consulate



## abdul786 (Jul 27, 2014)

Dear All EXPATS,


I am applying JSV in chennai consulate in next month and have got appointment booked.
can anyone tell me about the possible questions that i might face.

what are the most common questions and how efficiently i can answer.??

My profile belongs to IT domain.

Many thanks in advance!

PS: if anyone needs the Motivation letter let me know! 
I have one format available that i can share.


----------



## germany9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Abdul,

Could you please PM me?

Thank you!


----------



## mahesh113 (Dec 10, 2014)

Dear Abdul, 
Could you please tell, what is the JSV fees for Germany in India?


----------



## abdul786 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Mahesh,

i am going through consultancy and they took 37K including my tax, and you need to pay 5K draft to consulate, so total is 41K.


----------



## abdul786 (Jul 27, 2014)

germany9 said:


> Hi Abdul,
> 
> Could you please PM me?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi there,

I need to make 5 posts to be able to start PM.
Would you please give your gmail ID to be able to talk further.

Thanks!


----------



## germany9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Abdul,

My id 

seri dot germany at gmail dot com

Please pm me via e-mail.

Thank you!


----------

